# Nur für PCGH-Leser: 10 Euro Rabatt auf den praktischen 6-in-1 Schraubenzieher Autoloader von getDigital.de [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. September 2011)

*Nur für PCGH-Leser: 10 Euro Rabatt auf den praktischen 6-in-1 Schraubenzieher Autoloader von getDigital.de [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Nur für PCGH-Leser: 10 Euro Rabatt auf den praktischen 6-in-1 Schraubenzieher Autoloader von getDigital.de [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Nur für PCGH-Leser: 10 Euro Rabatt auf den praktischen 6-in-1 Schraubenzieher Autoloader von getDigital.de [Anzeige]


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (23. September 2011)

*Nur für PCGH-Leser: 10 Euro Rabatt auf den praktischen 6-in-1 Schraubenzieher Autoloader von getDigital.de [Anzeige]*

1. Die Dinger halten von jetzt bis gleich.
2. DAS HEISST SCHRAUBENDREHER !!!!!
3. Für 15,95 + Versand bekommste 3 Stck. auf Trödel hinterhergeschmissen...


----------



## Nimsiki (23. September 2011)

*Nur für PCGH-Leser: 10 Euro Rabatt auf den praktischen 6-in-1 Schraubenzieher Autoloader von getDigital.de [Anzeige]*

Sieht ja auf den Bildern sehr interessant aus... Wenn man sich das Video aber anschaut, wird schnell klar, dass das Teil ein kleiner Totschläger ist.  Ziemlich bombastisch dieser Schraubendreher...


----------



## Nimsiki (23. September 2011)

*AW: Nur für PCGH-Leser: 10 Euro Rabatt auf den praktischen 6-in-1 Schraubenzieher Autoloader von getDigital.de [Anzeige]*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> 1. Die Dinger halten von jetzt bis gleich.
> 2. DAS HEISST SCHRAUBENDREHER !!!!!
> 3. Für 15,95 + Versand bekommste 3 Stck. auf Trödel hinterhergeschmissen...


 
Bei Waren vom Trödel wundert es mich selten, dass sie von jetzt bis gleich halten.


----------



## Cuddleman (23. September 2011)

*AW: Nur für PCGH-Leser: 10 Euro Rabatt auf den praktischen 6-in-1 Schraubenzieher Autoloader von getDigital.de [Anzeige]*

Die sogenannte Kompassfunktion mit statischer Aufladung? Das ganze mit nicht magnetischen metallischen Material. Ohne Worte!
Bei fester sitzenden Schrauben zeigt sich bald der Nachteil des "Steenless Steel" und der fehlenden konstruktionsbedingten Schraubenkopfeinfassung.

Eine Computertastatur, speziell von Notebooks, sammelt die keimbildenden Substanzen unter den Tasten. Flummi also wirkungslos. Obendrein hält die Feuchtbeschichtung genau solange wie bei den Flusenrollern.

Mein Knubbelschraubendreher hat im gummierten Griff, 6 selbst gekaufte hochwertige Bits und ist gerade mal 6,5 cm lang! Hab
den schon 7 Jahre.

Der Kaffeebecher ist das einzig Witzige. Wo ist, der Energiebilanz wegen, das Solarpanel? Ohne Deckel, für Eiskaffee eine gute Lösung! Nach mehreren Benutzungen und mäßiger Reinigung, sollte man den Arbeitsplatz zeitweilig kurzfristig auf das Örtchen verlagern!

Das Klemmbrett macht sich gut, wenn noch die Löcher der Lötstellen, die Lackierübergänge zu blanken Leiterbahnen und den Schriftzügen vorhanden sind. Fallgruben für Stifte und unfreiwillige Linienführung! 

Ein super Thread zur allgemeinen Erheiterung! 

Danke.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2011)

*AW: Nur für PCGH-Leser: 10 Euro Rabatt auf den praktischen 6-in-1 Schraubenzieher Autoloader von getDigital.de [Anzeige]*

Sind viele tolle Sachen dabei die man 30. Februar unbedingt braucht. Tasse mit Umrührfunktion, da fehlt nur noch der Bagger für Zucker oder die Hochdruckpumpe für die Milch. Erinnert alles irgendwie an Teleshopping


----------



## B00 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Nur für PCGH-Leser: 10 Euro Rabatt auf den praktischen 6-in-1 Schraubenzieher Autoloader von getDigital.de [Anzeige]*

 Wers braucht. Ich nicht.


----------



## Research (27. September 2011)

*AW: Nur für PCGH-Leser: 10 Euro Rabatt auf den praktischen 6-in-1 Schraubenzieher Autoloader von getDigital.de [Anzeige]*

Der V-Hobel funktioniert!

Meine ehemalige Chemielehrerin schwärmt heute noch von ihrem Sparschäler.

Und auch der Mixer, der alles zerkleinert wurde für gut befunden (Test im Fernsehen, nicht Teleshopping).

Aber normalerweise sind 99% dieser Produkte Ausschuss.

Wer kennt noch wirklich funktionierende Produkte aus dem TV-Shopping?

Das dürfte Skurril werden. 

Um die Tastatur zu reinigen: umdrehen und schütteln.
Für grobes: Foto von machen, Tasten ab, in nen Sack und rein in die Waschmaschine!


----------



## derP4computer (27. September 2011)

*AW: Nur für PCGH-Leser: 10 Euro Rabatt auf den praktischen 6-in-1 Schraubenzieher Autoloader von getDigital.de [Anzeige]*



> 1. Die Dinger halten von jetzt bis gleich.
> 2. DAS HEISST SCHRAUBENDREHER !!!!!
> 3. Für 15,95 + Versand bekommste 3 Stck. auf Trödel hinterhergeschmissen...


1. Na ja, ein wenig mehr wird es schon sein.
2. Du bist mein Held.  
3. Da laße ich lieber Lerbs kommen. 

Ergänzung: *Pozidriv*


----------



## MaxNag (28. September 2011)

*AW: Nur für PCGH-Leser: 10 Euro Rabatt auf den praktischen 6-in-1 Schraubenzieher Autoloader von getDigital.de [Anzeige]*



Research schrieb:


> Um die Tastatur zu reinigen: umdrehen und schütteln.
> Für grobes: Foto von machen, Tasten ab, in nen Sack und rein in die Waschmaschine!


 
warum zu Teufel brauchst du ein Foto? die meisten Tasten kann so man reinsetzen, man schreibt doch tagtäglich auf der Tastatur ohne hinzugucken, da weißt du doch auch, wo welche Tasten sind oder?
die anderen einfach durch das Ausschlussverfahren, soviele sinnvolle Möglichkeiten gibt es da nicht =P


----------



## Research (29. September 2011)

*AW: Nur für PCGH-Leser: 10 Euro Rabatt auf den praktischen 6-in-1 Schraubenzieher Autoloader von getDigital.de [Anzeige]*

Ich habe ja an die Leute gedacht die so etwas kaufen. 
Da ist nur sehr selten was brauchbares dabei.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2011)

*AW: Nur für PCGH-Leser: 10 Euro Rabatt auf den praktischen 6-in-1 Schraubenzieher Autoloader von getDigital.de [Anzeige]*

Werkzeug kaufe ich nur von Binford, testet by Tim Taylor


----------

